# Screen Printing Pricing Template



## 7intentions (May 2, 2007)

Hi,

Im new for the forum, wondering if someone could help me. 

Just started my screen printing business and need to finalize my pricing. Does anyone have a template or a something i can use to base my pricing ?


----------



## FLDesigns (Aug 12, 2011)

7intentions,

A lot goes into pricing or at least it shroud, when pricing I would suggest to figure out the following:

How much are your materials? (Shirt, vinyl, ink, etc.)

How much do you charge for labor? ( time x labor charge)

Do you charge a setup fee or digitalization fee? (Some shops charge a certain amount for computer design work or just prepping the setup of the equipment for a job)

Shipping and delivery? Do you have to send it out for delivery or they picking it up? (If you have to send it out don't forget the cost to do so - if your doing the delivery yourself - gas, etc. if your sending it out the box, shipping costs, etc.)

All these factors should be considered when pricing your products as they all impact pricing and your overhead costs, sorry it's not a cut and dry template but hopefully this helps you get started with making a template of your own.

I do mostly vinyl shirts and signs so not too sure if there is any specific costs to consider for screen printing, but hope this helps.

Tim H.


----------



## calink (Feb 21, 2008)

FLDesigns said:


> 7intentions,
> 
> A lot goes into pricing or at least it shroud, when pricing I would suggest to figure out the following:
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%!! I just want to add, and this is very important, be competitive to your market. If you are printing locally and everyone is cheaper by a HUGE margin there has to be a reason a customer chooses you, and let's face it, more times than not when starting out customers are looking to see if your cheaper b/c they don't know your quality. So keep a good quality.

The point: be realistic with your pricing, see what others are charging too, don't charge what they do b/c they could be in a very different situation than you but get some local pricing... imo.

Good luck!


----------



## BLTNJ (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree with the others. Shopping around helps to know what the going rate is.That being said, the best tip/quote i've found in my research is (paraphrase) "You should treat your profit margin the exact same as you would your electric bill. If you don't pay the electric, your business will close... and if you don't make enough profit your business will close." Also other companies have different needs and budgets. You should keep notes on the avg. time spent prepping/cleaning/reclaiming screens as well as your time on press and your time doing graphics work. If you have the avg time/materials/chemicals spent for each situation like: X amount of time/material for 1 color... then X amount of time/material for 2 color... 3 color and so on you should be able to come up with figures that will keep your customers happy and be able to cover your materials/labor costs as well as a good profit. While shirts are usually cheap... the chemicals/equipment and your time are not, don't be afraid to charge what you think you deserve... but always do top notch work, no exceptions lol. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Not much experience but where I would start and what I did was start with 100% markup on t-shirts and 3-4 on everything else. For print pricing contact locals as if you looking for contract pricing and see what they are charging. (I don't print myself so) I took the shop I chose to use and marked up 50 cent per color. $25 for a single screen or $20 each for multiple. I pay $10. But again I have no overhead but I've noticed that most contact pricing is about 20cent off from one another. Except for this one I found in Florida I'd love to be there!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I attached one too at the bottom of this blog post How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.


----------

